# A Walkthourgh Solve for every offical puzzle video series.



## tx789 (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread will notify of a part of 10 video series. I've made. The video series is of walkthourgh solves on every official puzzle.

Parts will become available every 3 days at 12:00 am NZT(GMT+12:00). 

list of parts:


Spoiler



part 1: 2x2 
part 2: 3x3
part 3: 4x4
part 4: 5x5
part 5: 6x6
part 6: 7x7
part 7: pyraminx
part 8: megaminx
part 9: square 1
part 10: clock



Now I'm not good at any events. But having walkthrough solves made by people who are slower still have their place. Since it can help those people who are slower than them. Or faster people can learn something new that helps them get faster. 

Here are the parts release dates.


Spoiler



2x2: 23/07
3x3: 26/07
4x4: 29/07
5x5: 01/08
6x6: 04/08
7x7: 07/08
pyraminx: 10/08
megaminx: 13/08
square 1: 16/09
clock: 19/08
note: due the fact New Zealand is ahead (in terms of time than any other major country) it will be the previous day for you. Unless your in New Zealand of course.



here's part 1:





I may continuing updating the thread with each part. Subscribe to my channel if you want to see these without having to go on my channel every 3 days.

EDIT: This is my 1000th post


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2013)

That is the most awkward start to a video i have ever seen

edit: also the middle and the end


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

No... Just no...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 22, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Parts will become available every 3 days at 12:00 am NZT(GMT+12:00).



They have a 12am in New Zealand? The more you know I guess.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 26, 2013)

part 2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2013)

what about the other 7 events


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 26, 2013)

Your F2L is not good, you should improve it.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> what about the other 7 events



You don't really need feet examples and no one wants them . And I have never done a BLD solve but I can do sighted solves kind of for 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 BLD. I need to learn the algs for r2 and M2


----------



## tx789 (Jul 29, 2013)

part 3:


----------



## tx789 (Jul 31, 2013)

part 4


----------



## tx789 (Aug 3, 2013)

part 5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 3, 2013)

You turn too fast and talk too fast for walkthrough solves.


----------

